# 04 Maxima Fragile Bumpers



## BossCo (May 16, 2005)

Wow the bumpers sure are fragile on this car. One incredibly minor bump in the parking lot and it crumpled easier than a Coors can. The front bumper isn't easy to get to from behind to push the crumple back out.

Anybody have experience with this?

Cheers, Ross


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

BossCo said:


> Wow the bumpers sure are fragile on this car. One incredibly minor bump in the parking lot and it crumpled easier than a Coors can. The front bumper isn't easy to get to from behind to push the crumple back out.
> 
> Anybody have experience with this?
> 
> Cheers, Ross


shouldnt most cars be able to handle a 5mph hit? either way, a crumpling bumper is a good bumper in my book.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

am3rican said:


> shouldnt most cars be able to handle a 5mph hit? either way, a crumpling bumper is a good bumper in my book.


also, one other thing I noticed in the G35's and the 350z that might apply to the maxima is that there is no padding on the corner's of the bumpers. So, they crumple quite easily on the corners.


----------



## BossCo (May 16, 2005)

am3rican said:


> also, one other thing I noticed in the G35's and the 350z that might apply to the maxima is that there is no padding on the corner's of the bumpers. So, they crumple quite easily on the corners.


Exactly the problem I believe. You can literally push panels in with your hands they are THAT fragile. While it is an important objective to minimize the vehicle weight it should not be done at the risk of reliability and integrity. I'm waiting to hear from a paintless dent repair place to see if they can pop it back out.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

BossCo said:


> Exactly the problem I believe. You can literally push panels in with your hands they are THAT fragile. While it is an important objective to minimize the vehicle weight it should not be done at the risk of reliability and integrity. I'm waiting to hear from a paintless dent repair place to see if they can pop it back out.



its fiberglass, it cant be pushed out


----------

